# God's Promise: "I am God all-sufficient"



## Pilgrim72 (Feb 12, 2011)

From Isaac Ambrose's "Looking Unto Jesus", pp. 133-134

Consider Jesus in that promise made to Moses and the Israelites, "I am the Lord thy God, that brought thee out of the land of Egypt, out of the house of bondage." Much hath been said to the promise before, as matter of thy consideration: but to contract it, consider of his promise the sufficiency and propriety. 1. Here is sufficiency, it is a promise of infinite worth, an hid treasure, a rich possession, an overflowing blessing, which none can rightly value; it is no less than the great and mighty, and infinite God; if we had a promise of a hundred worlds, or of ten heavens, this is more than all; heaven indeed is beautiful, but God is more beautiful, for he is the God of heaven, and hence it is that the saints in heaven are not satisfied without their God; it is a sweet expression of Bernard, " As whatsoever we give unto thee, Lord, unless we give ourselves, cannot satisfy thee; so whatsoever thou givest unto us, Lord, unless thou givest thyself, it cannot satisfy us;" and hence it is, That as God doth make the saints his portion, so God is the portion and inheritance of his saints. Consider the greatness, the goodness, the all-sufficiency of this promise, "I am the Lord thy God!" no question but Moses had many other rich promises from God, but he could not be satisfied without God himself, "If thy presence be not with us, bring us not hence," Exod. 33:15. And no wonder, for without God all things are nothing; but in the want of all other things, God himself is instead of all: It is God's alone prerogative to be a universal good. The things of this world can but help in this or that particular thing: as bread against hunger, drink against thirst, clothes against cold and nakedness, house against wind and weather, riches against poverty, health against sickness, friends against solitariness: but God is an all-sufficient good, he is all in all, both to the inner and outward man. Are we guilty of sin? There is mercy in God to pardon us. Are we full of infirmities? There is grace in God to heal us. Are we strong of corruptions? There is power in God to subdue them in us. Are we disquieted in conscience? There is that Spirit in God that is the comforter, that can fill us with joy unspeakable and glorious; and for our outward man, all our welfare is laid up in God, he is "the God of our life," Psal.42:8. “He is the strength of our life," Psal. 27:1. “He is a quickening Spirit," 1 Cor. 15:45. Which, though it be in regard of the inner man; yet there it is spoken of the outward man, which the Lord shall quicken after death, and doth now keep alive by his mighty power, "for in him we live, and move, and have our being," Acts 17:28.

O my soul, that thou wouldst but ruminate and meditate, and consider this promise in all thy wants and discontents; when means fail, and the stream runs no more, O that thou wouldst then go to the fountain, where the water runs sweeter, and more sure; for as Joseph said to Pharaoh, "It is not in me, God shall give Pharaoh an answer of peace," Gen. 41:16. So may silver and gold, and such things, say to thee, It is not in us; God shall give enough out of himself; have God, and have all; want God, and there is no content in the enjoyment of all; it was the apostle's case, "as having nothing, and yet possessing all things," 2 Cor. 6:10. Surely he lived to God, and enjoyed God, and he was an all-sufficient good unto him. God may be enjoyed in any condition, in the meanest as well as the greatest, in the poorest as well as the richest: God will go into a wilderness, into a prison with his people, and there he will make up all that they are cut short of; thy discontents therefore arise not from the want of outward means, but from want of inward fellowship with God; if thou dost not find a sufficiency, it is because thou dost not enjoy him who is thy all-sufficient good. O stir up faith, and consider the covenant, think seriously on this promise, "I am God all-sufficient, I am the Lord thy God."


----------



## Prudence (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you Alex for the beautiful reminder.


----------

